# Where to Stay?



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey North Easter's,

We will be doing a weekend shakedown or two to get the season started, and the bugs worked out of the new 26RS, and I am looking at both Scranton, PA and the Steamtown NHS, and Sturbridge, MA and the Old Sturbridge Village Museum.

Anyone who has ever camped near either of these two Cities and attractions have any suggestions, or recommendations for campgrounds, I'm all ears....er eyes.









Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Tim,

We stayed at Oak Haven Campground. It was just over the Connecticut border in Mass. Nice campground, quiet. It was about 20 minutes from Sturbridge village. I'm not sure they're even open yet, might be to early. If you do a web search on Oak Haven Campground something will come up.

Headed for Cape Hatteras on the outer banks next monday wooooohooooo!!!!!

Hope it warms up









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike,

Thanks, I'll give Oak Haven a look see. We take delivery from Garick in Oak Ridge, NJ on Monday







. I don't think we'll get an "away" shakedown in until May as all my weekends off in April are spoken for already, and I still don't trust the weatherman enough to de-winterize it just yet.









That of course doesn't preclude some driveway camping to check what systems I can before we head out on the road.









Tim


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Avoid the jellystone park campground in Sturbridge







. I stayed there two weeks ago, the place is a dump. Kids were coming out of the pond with leeches on them (yes, leeches... can you say YUCK !?). The area they stuck us in had some campers that looked at least semi-permanent (like they had been there for years and received no maintenance at all) and their occupants partied Friday night until 4:30 AM (when I am assuming the last one finally passed out). The place does have two swimming pools (neither were open and one was totally drained) and a mini-golf course (which looked like it hadn't been used in years).


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Headed for Cape Hatteras on the outer banks


Where did you stay at when you went to Cape Hatteras? Did you camp? 
We usually stay at a hotel in Nags Head. But it's been about 10 years since we've been there. It was non-commercial then. I'm sure it has changed by now.

Thanks!


----------

